# Grouse in Big Rapids



## PaulG34 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello to all the Michigan Hunters out there! I'm currently going to school at Ferris State and love hunting. The only problem is that i live in Illinois and rarely get the chance to go back home to do as much as i would like. I was wondering if anyone on here could help me out with a place to Grouse Hunt near Big Rapids. I've gone to the Haymarsh a couple times and have had some luck but it seems like mostly a place to deer hunt. If anyone has any places to grouse hunt nearby, I'd appreciate some ideas


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Go west into Newaygo County and look for state land with popple cuts


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Setter said:


> Go west into Newaygo County and look for state land with popple cuts


You'd have much better luck looking for U.S.A. land as in Manistee National Forest, but popple is good.

There is very little "State" land in Newaygo County, but lots of USA land.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

There is some State Land I believe near Morley, off Maplehill street, west of 131 with the Little Muskegon flowing thru it. With waders you could hunt both sides. It is grouse country there.

A Mecosta County? map would show it, and that's much closer to you.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just be mindful of what zone you are in as mecosta is divided. After Dec 1, the state land will clear out of deer hunters.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just a question, What is the daily limit for grouse? Up hear it's 5 with a total of 15 in the freezer.

Denis


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm not concerned with limits, I've never limited out.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

The Maple Hill Rd area west of Morley is in Montcalm county, south of the Zone 2 line. That would make it a 3 per day, 6 in posession limit.


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

i hunt down the road from Farris a bit and do ok....give me a pm and maybe we can hook up some time...do you have a dog?


----------

